# Fidlock Magnetverschluss am Helm



## Gabo (15. Februar 2012)

Hi,
Was haltet ihr vom Fidlock Magnetverschluss der u.a. an dem Oneal Airtech AT-1 Helm zu finden ist ?
http://www.outdoor.de/beratung/hardware/test-fidlock-verschluss-system-2164/
Video:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GLsKoEHuwM"]O'Neal bietet den ersten MTB Fullface Helm mit Fidlock Magnetverschluss an      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Ich weiß nicht so recht, ob das Ding im Worstcase auch wirklich hält 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Verschluss?

Besten Dank!


----------



## ridester (15. Februar 2012)

Servus,

der Verschluss ist auf jeden Fall von der Bedienung her ein absoluter Fortschritt gegenüber allen anderen Systemen.

Ich habe nichts gegen den klassischen Doppel-D und hatte hier eigentlich auch nie große Probleme mit der Bedienung - Fidlock ist aber nochmal eine ganze Nummer komfortabler und tatsächlich auch mit Handschuh zu bedienen.

Was das Verhalten bei einem echten Aufprall angeht kann ich (Gott sei Dank) noch nichts berichten. Hier würde ich mich aber auf die gängigen und sicherlich durchgeführten Tests verlassen.
Der heimische "Zieh an dem Ding rum" Test ergibt erst mal keine Anzeichen für ein sich abzeichnendes, ungewolltes Öffnen bei einem Unfall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guent (15. Februar 2012)

Gude!

Also ich hab den, find´s super!
Auch schon ordentlich damit Bodenproben genommen, da geht nix auf!


----------



## Snap4x (15. Februar 2012)

Find ich super! Hält und nur durch das schieben zu öffnen!


----------



## Gabo (15. Februar 2012)

Hm, also nur positive Erfahrungen.

- Aber gerade weil er durch Schieben auf geht, frage ich mich,
ob beim Aufprall nicht Kräfte so wirken können, dass sich
der Kinnriemen einfach verschiebt. Wobei bei herkömmlichen
Verschlüssen nichts passieren würde, beim Fidlock aber schon.

- Außerdem ist das ja praktisch "nur" ein Plastikteilchen, bricht das nicht schnell..

Bin auch am überlegen einen Helm mit dem System zu kaufen, aber noch
unentschlossen.


----------



## Snap4x (15. Februar 2012)

Carbon besteht auch aus Plastik  Also Plastik ist nicht gleich Plastik. Dieser ist hochwertig und stabil. Die normalen Verschlüsse sind ja auch aus Plastik. Die zum reinschieben könnten ja auch brechen oder ausleihen (diese normalen mit den "klipp")

Schieben brauchste auch ein wenig Kraft.

Und: Wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt


----------



## Gabo (15. Februar 2012)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Carbon besteht auch aus Plastik
> 
> Schieben brauchste auch ein wenig Kraft.
> 
> Und: Wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt



Carbon is meines Wissens stabiler als reines Plastik.

Schieben braucht weniger Kraft als bei einem Aufprall frei gesetzt werden kann. Es ist nur die Frage, ob der Verschluss bei diesem Aufprall seitlich aufzuschieben ist, oder ob diese Kräfte auf diese Weise nicht auftreten können.

Ich will die Funktion nicht erst beim Aufprall als funktional/nicht funktional einschätzen können.


----------



## Guent (15. Februar 2012)

Bei nem Aufprall wirkt die Kraft ja auch den Helm, also auf den Kopf ein. Bei dadurch eventuell auftretendem Zug am Verschluss macht dieser ja "dicht" und geht nicht auf.
Da musst schon direkt auf den Verschluss fallen, damit dieser sich eventuell seitlich öffnet. Und dann hilft Dir eh kein Helm mehr...hehehe...


----------



## sic_ (15. Februar 2012)

Also ich hab jetzt mehr als ausreichend Bodenproben mit dem Verschluss (Fury RL) gesammelt um sagen zu können, dass er definitiv nicht aufgeht 
Der Verschluss ist auch mit abgefrorenen Fingern oder dicken Handschuhen problemlos bedienbar. Da machen andere Systeme wesentlich mehr Probleme.


----------



## Guent (15. Februar 2012)

sic_ schrieb:


> Also ich hab jetzt mehr als ausreichend Bodenproben mit dem Verschluss (Fury RL) gesammelt um sagen zu können, dass er definitiv nicht aufgeht
> Der Verschluss ist auch mit abgefrorenen Fingern oder dicken Handschuhen problemlos bedienbar. Da machen andere Systeme wesentlich mehr Probleme.



Servus Sic!


Genau! Da geht nix auf... In Deutschland würdest Du sowas sonst NIE zugelassen bekommen...


----------



## sic_ (15. Februar 2012)

Hi Günt 

Bei Halbschalen könnte der Fidlock schon aufgehen.
Ungeschickt ins Gebüsch geschmissen und man verheddert sich mit dem Gurtgedöhns -> Verschluss offen.

Da wo ein Fidlock aufgeht, würde auch ein Doppel-D oder Ratschenverschluss aufgehen.

Wirklich sicher ist man eh nur mit dem Deutschen Doppelknoten.
Hält, ist schnell gemacht und geht garantiert nie wieder auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gabo (16. Februar 2012)

Ich hatte heute mal einen Fury RL mit Fidlock in der Hand.
Das Verschluss-System macht in der Tat einen soliden Eindruck.
Es schließt einfacher und schneller als Doppel-D oder Klickverschlüsse.
Dem geraden Ziehen hält es Stand.
Da der Kinnriemen unter leichtem geraden Zug steht, wenn der Helm getragen wird,
glaube ich, dass das ungewollte seitliche Aufschieben unwahrscheinlich ist.

Wenn der bestellte Helm passt, wird er mit Fidlock behalten. 

Hat jemand noch Infos zur Zulässigkeit des Fidlock-Verschlusses im
Renngeschehen von MTB und Motocross ?


----------



## Snap4x (16. Februar 2012)

Ja ja, beim Local-Dealer anprobieren und online bestellen


----------



## soulpics (2. Juni 2012)

Hi,

bin auch am überlegen mir den Fidlock zu bestellen. Hätte nur mal eine Frage zur Montage... Momentan hat mein The One einen Doppel-D Verschluss mit nem Druckknopf zum späteren fixieren des Riemens. Wie montiert man denn den Fidlock am Riemen?

Danke und nen schönes Wochenende


----------



## Guent (2. Juni 2012)

Ich kenn nur die Verschlüsse die von Werk her schon montiert waren...und kann den uneingeschränkt empfehlen!


----------



## soulpics (2. Juni 2012)

also is auch echt nich so einfach den Verschluss einzeln im Netz zu bekommen... Hab jetzt mal direkt an Fidlock geschrieben, mal sehen was sie dazu sagen  aber danke für Deine Info!!


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (28. Juni 2013)

Fidlock ist klasse vom Handling, aber ich bin letztens in einen Baum eingerastet und hab mit der linken Fullfaceseite den Stamm gut erwischt, sodass ich mir Brustbein geprellt und Nacken gezerrt hab. Beim Aufprall des Kinnbügels hat's mir diesen so auf den Fidlockverschluss gedrückt, dass der widerum meinen Kiefer leicht demoliert hat und dabei noch aufgegangen ist... Sicherlich arges Ding von Zufall und Konstellation, aber aufgehen kann der also schon mal! Suche deshalb nach einer gängigen Alternative, weil's das Visier auch noch abgerissen hat und der Helm wohl generell hin ist. Außerdem gefällt mir Oneal nicht so richtig. Was könnt ihr Handlingtechnisch noch so empfehlen? Specialized, Fox, TLD, ...????!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kai-Bike (17. Oktober 2018)

Ich hänge mich da mal an die Frage 
Wer hat ab Werk einen magnetischen Verschluß und ist auch noch gut getestet?


----------

